# Usvta Facebook Page



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

There is now a USVTA Facebook page. I will post events there, as long as a complete description with all information is posted at the discussion are on the page.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/US-Vintage-Trans-Am-Racing/91556229573


----------

